# stone over painted porch



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

I am looking to install stone (have not decided what type) over existing porch slab that has two coats of paint. The paint is dimensional stable. The slab is smooth concrete and is back-grading towards the house (built in 67). Porch is protected from rain/snow except during extremely windy conditions. Steps to porch are brick and painted also. These will need to be stoned as well to adjust height in accordance with porch. Any suggestions? Slab is 8x16 with two brick steps. Thanks for your help.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

*scuff it up*

i would use a grinder to scuff up as much as possible.there is also a product(its been so long since i used it)not sure of the name,that can be applied to the painted areas,and it helps bond fresh cement to painted concrete.
good luck


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Gordo,

You said you want to apply stone over a concrete pad that is painted and is pitched the wrong way and you don’t know the type of stone.

Is this your own house?

Do you want to or have to fix the pitch? 

Is the slab solid and are the steps in good condition?

Is there enough height for the thickness of the stone and mortar in relation to the doors, steps and anything else relating to the slab?

Does the concrete slab overhang the base?

Is there a railing or posts on slab?

I don’t know your climate, is there a freeze thaw consideration?

How are you going to treat the sides of the porch and the step risers for looks?

Is there a look that your trying to achieve?

Is this a well used area?

Will this be a natural stone? (uneven bottom) Or dimensional? (sawed and even bottom)

There’s more to it than the paint if you would like a durable job?


Nick


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

denick said:


> Gordo,
> 
> You said you want to apply stone over a concrete pad that is painted and is pitched the wrong way and you don’t know the type of stone.
> 
> ...


Yes to the first five questions. No hand rails. Yes freeze/thaw considerations. No consideration to risers. Random stone look (unpolished granite). Yes well used. Uneven bottom to stone. Good questions. I look forward to hearing back your recommendations.Thanks.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Gordo,

Structurally, if you are using a granite that is a natural cleft, (the bottom is rough and irregular) I would assume it to be 1 1/2” thick to 3” thick. With the irregular bottom we would only use a mortar bed a minimum of 1/2” thick. And you have freeze / thaw considerations. My opinion is that the paint has to go. Sandblast or use a scabbler or hammer. You need a secure bond. If the slab and steps are solid and there is no concern that your raising the height of the porch or that the last step is x” higher off the ground. you could use a bonding agent on the concrete and the backs of the stone and use a mortar bed. 

The concern for me is the look of your porch when your in the yard and looking back at it. 

If your slab has an overhang of 1 1/2” or more and the slab is 3”-4” thick and you add 2” of stone and mortar and stone on top it will look like heck. You really want the stone to be the only overhang for a good look. You could cut the concrete overhang off and stucco over the sides to cover it.

The same is true for fixing the pitch. If you do it with the stone and mortar bed you could be showing 3”-5” on top of the slab at the house to get the right pitch.

Does the stone you have picked out have an edge to it that you can pick through it to come up with enough good pieces for the edge?

Gordo I write this in what seems to me a confusing way because to me this type of job is like that, there is a lot to consider from a lot of angles and I kick myself when I don’t look at all the angles. 

From what I know I would remove the slab and top of the steps. Prep the base for the stone and set the stone.

If I could be of help let me know.


Nick


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for the word. I am a carpenter who looks at all the angles as well. Your input has enlightened me that I may not want to tackle this project very soon.:no:


----------

